# Yemeni honey



## burrism (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello everyone. 

A quick background: I am working at the US Embassy in Amman, Jordan and started beekeeping this year for the first time. I have a single hive on the rooftop of my apartment building and harvested 14 pounds or so this fall.

Now to the real story: I recently met the Yemeni Ambassador and during our conversation we started talking about honey as I mentioned I kept bees. At a reception last night, I was given a 10 pound jar of Yemeni honey. It is extremely dark and thick and tasty.

I see it on the internet for sale (for an 8 oz. jar) anywhere from $20 to $250. Why is Yemeni honey so expensive and sought after? 

Thanks.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Rarity drives price up. Civil war there and many starving people. If its delicious that also drives demand. I have honey from Morrocco that my daughter brought me after a medical mission. It too is very dark and thick but I can't say it is very much of an epicurean delight.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Vance G said:


> Rarity drives price up. Civil war there and many starving people. If its delicious that also drives demand. I have honey from Morrocco that my daughter brought me after a medical mission. It too is very dark and thick but I can't say it is very much of an epicurean delight.


Australian Raw honey also is relatively expensive . The reason is simple: it is the best in the world - no checmicals, mostly from native trees.
In Cambodia a kg of honey sells for aprox $30 - you figure, a country were the wages is a few dollars a day.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

The most expensive in the world is Yemeni Sidr honey very rare. Sidr trees are among the oldest trees in the world and only grow in that part of the world. Proper etiquette in Yemen to a new guest is honey.


----------

